# Arnaque téléphone ou non ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin, j'ai reçu un appel comme quoi mon téléphone aurait été perdu, sauf qu'il est entre mes mains.
Le monsieur au bout du fil m'a donné comme information mon numéro de téléphone fixe (sur lequel il a appelé) mon nom prénom et ma ville, info disponible dans l'annuaire...
Je me demande donc si il y a eu recensement de ce type d'arnaque ? L'appel venait d'un mobile, qui semblait traditionnel.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ce matin, j'ai reçu un appel comme quoi mon téléphone aurait été perdu, sauf qu'il est entre mes mains.
> Le monsieur au bout du fil m'a donné comme information mon numéro de téléphone fixe (sur lequel il a appelé) mon nom prénom et ma ville, info disponible dans l'annuaire...
> ...


et ce serait "recensement "par qui?

bon t'as des tonnes de sites listant des temoignages d'arnaques divers,  l'arnaque nigerienne , les numeros surtaxés en douce , les télémarketings  abusifs etc
(ca n'a aucune valeur juridique , c'est juste des témoignages sur sites, à la rigueur ca défoule et sert d'outil pédagogique )


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2015)

Il ne t'a même pas demandé d'argent ? Pas un vrai arnaqueur alors !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2015)

danielle65 a dit:


> je pense que le meilleur moyen pour vérifier un numéro arnaque est de cherche dans un annuaire inversé, d'ailleurs il existe un site qui m'a aidé pas mal de fois pour savoir à qui est un numéro portable



Tu postes un seul et unique message pour nous diriger vers un n° surtaxé, c'est toi l'arnaque


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu postes un seul et unique message pour nous diriger vers un n° surtaxé, c'est toi l'arnaque


Surtout en remontant un fil en léthargie depuis un an.


----------

